
Sleep study on modern-day hunter-gatherers dispels notion that we need 8 hours - slewis
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2015/10/16/sleep-study-on-modern-day-hunter-gatherers-dispels-notion-that-were-wired-to-need-8-hours-a-day/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10397408](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10397408)

------
EC1
Ever since I got a job working remotely (sleeping 8-10 hours/day and working
whenever I want/feel like it) and have eaten 100% clean
(reddit.com/r/mealprepsunday has helped immensely with this) I've felt like a
robot. Infinite energy. Infinite clarity.

------
jayess
The question at the end seems the most important part of this article. What is
their diet? I'm willing to bet it doesn't include soda, energy drinks, and
deep-fried foods.

"The hunter-gatherers are also much healthier. Not a single one is obese, and
the mean BMIs among the tribes was between 18.3 and 26.2, which is considered
quite slim. They also tend to have lower blood pressure, better heart
conditions and higher levels of physical fitness.

Thus comes a critical question. If we can't blame the lack of sleep as causing
our obesity, mood disorders and the like could it it be that the reason we
feel so unrested is because of poor health?"

------
nfirvine
The groups studied all live and are genetically from within 20 degrees
latitude (S). USA is from 30--50 deg N, and genetically probably higher. I
would be willing to bet that higher temperatures and longer days tend to make
your sleep shorter.

